# Cleaning a Polaroid 250



## dimshade (Sep 4, 2013)

So, I just got a Polaroid 250 off of eBay.  It is a LOT dirtier than the pictures showed but the shutter works so I am leaning toward cleaning it rather than returning it and sacrifice the shipping (the shipping is like half the cost).  So far, I notice these problems.

1.  Some (not a lot) of corrosion on the battery terminals.
2.  Dirt on the outside and inside of the lens, exposure "eye" and the rangefinder glass.
3.  Small amount of rust here and there around hinges.  Not too bad.
4.  Dirt and other gunk in the film compartment.
5.  White liquid residue on the camera's front plate and between the outer bellow folds.  I can only imagine something like a milk or yogurt spilled on it at one point and then dried over time.

This is the first time I am going to do cleaning myself.  I usually go for a CLA from a pro but this camera's value doesn't really justify it.  I did some research and found a tutorial on how to open up the camera to clean the inside.  It looks like 99% isopropyl alcohol is what most people recommends.  As for the corrosion, it looks like vinegar will work.  What I am not sure about is what to do with the film compartment, the range finder and the bellows.  I know that alcohol will dissolve the black paint finish (because I've made the mistake before) so I want to avoid that in the compartment.  Does anyone have any tips for these parts?  Also, please advice me on anything else I mentioned.  Thank you.


----------



## compur (Sep 4, 2013)

I would suggest first checking if the auto exposure system works before starting on the cleaning project or it may be all for naught. Just trying the shutter with no battery connected won't tell you anything about this.

Connect up a 4.5v battery to the terminals and try the shutter while pointing the camera at bright and dark scenes and see if the shutter provides different speeds. A dark room should give an easily heard long "double-click" shutter speed while bright outdoors should give a fast, "single-click" speed.

If the battery terminals are corroded you can first dip them in vinegar and they should clean up.

The battery can be either the original Type 531 (expensive) or you can connect 3 AA or AAA batteries (cheap) together to get your 4.5 volts for testing purposes.

If the AE system doesn't work then I would find another camera.


----------



## limr (Sep 4, 2013)

You can also put your finger over the light sensor in the front of the camera while checking the shutter to make the double click more distinct. Cover the sensor, press and hold the shutter for about a second and then release. You should hear a distinct click when you press the shutter and another one when you release it.

For the battery conversion, here's a really quick and easy way to get battery power to check all your AE system and shutter: 




It's not the most reliable fix, however, so if the cleaning goes well and all systems work, I'd then go ahead and do a more permanent conversion, one that involves soldering the leads onto the AAA holder. There's also this: POLAROID 3 AAA BATTERY CONVERSION HOLDER FOR MODELS # 100, 102, 220, 225, 230 + on eBay!

For the gunk on the rollers, alcohol and a q-tip are the way to go. Should be an easy clean.

You can also search the Polaroid forum threads on the Film Photography Project website. Polaroid Photography | Film Photography Project Might be something in the podcasts, too.


----------



## dimshade (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice.  I actually ordered a 4.5v battery on eBay and it's on the way (should have been here already but USPS routed it to the wrong place).  I've read about the conversions but figured I shouldn't modify the camera in the beginning in case I want to return it.  I didn't know about that quick and dirty conversion though.  Should be easy to try.  Thanks a lot.


----------

